# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Patronlar şokta! Borsada neler oluyor?

## bozok

*'Hissemizle oynanıyor'* 

*24.06.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Hisselerindeki sert fiyat hareketlerine şaşıran patronlar arasına Ahmet Nazif Zorlu da girdi*


Zorlu Enerji iki haftada yüzde 50 yükselince Zorlu,* 'Hayretler içindeyim. Arkadaşlara talimat verdim hisseyi inceliyor'* dedi. 

Halka açık şirketlerin hisselerinde yaşanan sert fiyat hareketleri, son yıllarda şirket patronlarını da zor duruma sokmaya başladı. Geçmiş yıllarda hisselerdeki sert hareketlerle ilgili olarak konuşmamayı tercih edip, sadece İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası'na (İMKB) özel durum açıklaması yapan şirket patronları artık *"şaşkınlık"*larını saklamıyor. Hisse fiyatlarındaki yükseliş kağıt üzerinde patronların servetini katlamasına rağmen, spekülatif hareketlerle anılmak patronların imajını da zedeler hale geliyor. Hisselerinde yaşanan yükselişlerle ilgili İMKB'ye yaptıkları özel durum açıklamalarının yanı sıra *"Hisseden uzak durun, yükselişi biz de anlamadık, şaşkınız"* türünden açıklamalar da yapan şirket patronlarına dün bir yenisi daha eklendi. Zorlu Enerji hisse senetlerinde yaşanan sert fiyat hareketlilikleriyle ilgili *"töhmet altında kaldık"* açıklamasında bulunan Ahmet Nazif Zorlu, hisselerde son günlerde yaşanan yükselişin nedenini araştırılması için arkadaşlarına talimat verdiğini söyledi. Dün ilk seansı 5.34 TL'den kapatan Zorlu Enerji hisseleri, son bir haftada yüzde 42, bir ayda yüzde 74, üç ayda ise yüzde 161 prim yaptı. Bu süreçte şirketin piyasa değeri de dün ilk seans sonu itibari ile 280 milyon dolara kadar çıktı.


Kim bu adamlar araştırıyoruz

Zorlu Enerji Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Ahmet Nazif Zorlu, *"Hisse senetlerinde yaşanan yükseliş sonrasında hayretler içinde kaldık. Kimdir bu adamlar araştırılsın diye arkadaşlara talimat verdim"* diye konuştu. Zorlu, ayrıca hisselerle ile olarak Sermaye Piyasası Kuruluna da gerekli bilgileri verdiklerini söyledi. Zorlu Enerji ile ilgili sermaye artırım kararının söz konusu olabileceğini buna karşılık yabancı ortaklıkla ilgili bir gelişmenin ise bulunmadığını da belirten Zorlu, yabancı ortaklık konusuyla ilgili, *"ciddi birşey olsa açıklamak zorundayız"* diye konuştu. Zorlu'nun yabancı ortaklık konusunda* "ciddi"* durum olması halinde açıklama yapabileceğini belirtmesi bu konuda çelişki yarattı. Bu açıklama, kamuoyunda, *"Yabancı ortaklıkla ilgili bir gelişme var da henüz ciddi boyuta mı gelmedi"* sorularını gündeme getirdi. Zorlu Enerji'nin hisselerindeki yükselişin kendilerini de töhmet altında bıraktığını belirten Zorlu, *"Bir haftada yaşanan yükselişi açıklayacak bir bilgim yok"* açıklamasında bulundu. Bu arada dün yapılan açıklamaya göre, Zorlu Enerji Grup Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Ali Neyzi, 30 Haziran itibariyle görevinden ayrılacak. 


Egeli yatırımcıyı uyarmıştı

İMKB'de Ahmet Nazif Zorlu'nun isyanına benzer yakınmaları başka patronlar da dile getirmişti. Varlık Yatırım Ortaklığı Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Tan Egeli, şirketin hisse senetlerinin borsada gerçek değerinden pahalı işlem gördüğünü belirterek, yatırımcıları uyarmıştı. Küçük yatırımcıların zarar görmesini istemediklerini belirten Tan Egeli, *"Küçük yatırımcılara birim pay değeri 1.36 TL olduğu halde borsada, 6 TL'nin üzerinde işlem gören Varlık YO hisselerinden şu an için uzak durmalarını öneriyorum"* diye konuşmuştu. 


Alman Dinter de şaşırmıştı

2006 yılının ağustos ayında Konfrut hisse senetlerinde yaşanan yükseliş de şirketin patronlarında şaşkınlık yaratmıştı. Konfrut patronları, borsanın yatay seyrettiği bir haftada yüzde 134 yükselen Konfrut hisse senetlerindeki çıkışa anlam verememişti. Meyvesuyu konsantresi ve salça üretimi yapan Konfrut'un Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Mehmet Pala o dönemde yaptığı açıklamada,* "Hisseler, bu yıl 12 TL'ye kadar yaklaştı. Biz, bu işin tamamen dışındayız. Bu duruma, Alman Dinter Grubu da şaşırıyor"* demişti. Bu arada Viking Kağıt'ın hisseleri bu yıl, bir aydan daha kısa bir süre içinde yüzde 1.200 yükselmişti. Bu dönemde şirketin bağlı bulunduğu Yaşar Grubu inceleme başlatılması çağrısında bulunmuştu. Grubun CEO'su Mehmet Aktaş, hisse senetlerindeki yükselişin sağlıklı olmadığını vurgulayarak SPK'yı göreve çağırmıştı.


Koza'dan suç duyurusu

Koza Madencilik de hissedeki sert hareketlerden şikayetçi olan şirketler arasında yer alıyor. 2006 yılında spekülatif hareketlerin etkisiyle Koza hisseleri 2.5 ayda yüzde 160 değer kazanmıştı. O dönemde açıklakmalarda bulunan Koza Altın İşletmeleri Yönetim Kurulu Başkan Yardımcısı Tekin İpek, bu durumdan çok rahatsız olduklarını ve Sermaye Piyasası Kurulu'na (SPK) suç duyurusunda bulunduklarını dile getirmişti. 


*- Referans -*

----------

